

Messages start-ups should send to their users - destraynor
http://blog.intercom.io/does-your-app-have-a-message-schedule/

======
pveugen
Great actionable insights. A good heads up to have another critical look at
our own messaging schedule. I especially like the message anatomy examples.
Timing messages on specific event triggers, instead of just session counts
would even make more sense.

------
johnrydell
Thoughtful article. Well done.

~~~
destraynor
Thanks John.

------
Silhouette
Interesting post, and interesting blog generally: well written, nicely
presented, and informative with it. My compliments.

At the risk of going off-topic, I'll share some hopefully constructive
feedback on the main Intercom site. This was my experience (as someone who is
working in what appears to be your target market):

1\. Read "Intercom is a next-generation CRM and messaging product. It helps
web businesses build relationships with their users and turn them into loyal
customers."

2\. It's all empty buzzwords but the blog post was interesting, so I'll take a
look.

3\. Look at mostly illegible slides on home page.

4\. Read jerky scrolling thing on home page until literally feeling sick (less
than one minute).

5\. Still have no idea what Intercom actually is (app? web site? back office
tool?) or what it does (empty headlines are empty; how does it actually
work?).

6\. Can't find any more details. Not going to sign up or try anything out
without way more than this.

I suspect you have something really interesting in there, and possibly even
something one of my colleagues (who deals with marketing and customer
relationships) might be interested in investigating. But for a company that
seems to be all about messaging, your messaging is... lacking. :-)

